# Beware of who you deal with, WARNING!!!!!!!!!!



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I just had to post about this guy. Hopefully it won't get deleted.

THE STORY IS HERE.
http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx ... 31&mpage=1

Indiana smoke pole, Lungbuster1 are two of the screen names he has used in the past. Will probably change it since he surfaced on a bullet casting forum and got the boot. Sorry I do not have his ISP #.
Just beware of some one wanting to do a raffle to help a member out.
Is to bad people like this place a styie in the eye of people who really are trying to help others.

 Al


----------

